# First time on a head boat



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Well,

One of my partners shows up at my house (early of course). We leave my house around 1:45am to hook up with my other partner. We meet up with him around 3:00am. We arrive at the dock in Crisfield around 6:00am. Two people are already waiting in line. I'm tired and cranky as I have been up for 24 hours. We head out around 7:00am. The captain moves to three different locations in search of fish. My one friend is catching fish at every location. I finally give up on the back and move to one side. I'm catching fish sporadically. My other friend moves close to my friend who is killing them. I finally muscle in on my friends spot. My friend the angler takes pity on me and shows me how he is catching all the d#mn fish.
At the end of the day, I end up with 25. I was the low man in our group. But I caught more than many others on the boat. Though I was beat when I got home, I truly enjoyed myself. Being up for 36 hours straight is not my idea of fun.
The mate worked his #ss off. He even showed one guy that the spot he was fishing from had fish there. He then gave the guy different rigs to use.
I'd like to thank, Ralph and Larry for a good time.
Larry, next time open school up just a little early.
Ralph the pep talk helped but it didn't help me catch more fish.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

what did you catch?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

At least you finally caught some . Good job .


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

We caught Croaker and Spot and this ugly thing called an Oyster something. That ugly sucker had some excellent meat in it's tail.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Barbara Ann III....*

is the name of the head-boat, i believe. we left crisfield at 7am returned at 2pm. it was warm, i'd say somewhere between 85-90 degrees . some wind but waves were minimal at best. luckily we fished in the shade of the ship' canopy. 
the captain and mate worked arduously to ensure we were on fish. we fished several locations with varying degrees of success. each spot seem to hold different size fish. we were targeting croaker and spot. the size of the catch ranged from 9" - 17". and as Areo mentioned we caught a messa fish. 
this was my second time on a head boat. generally not my thing(bad first experience). but admittedly fun was had by all. u couldn't tell Aero's inexperience by the way he was pull'm in (a lil coachin from Larry). and as for Larry, well lets just say that fish always find a way of getting hooked on his rigs.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

stupidjet said:


> what did you catch?


is it just me but does SJ scare the crap outta ya?


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

aero993 said:


> We caught Croaker and Spot and this ugly thing called an Oyster something. That ugly sucker had some excellent meat in it's tail.


You might have caught this an Oyster Toadfish.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Ralph i went on that boat 10days ago http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53832
i hoped you enjoyed yourself!!! how many people were on the boat??? when i went it was packed and i still limited out!!


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

lol..no, i'm not scary.

how much does a trip run?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Barbara Ann III*

...was the "joint"; if you will.
Big P, by my estimation there between 15-20 people on the boat; because there were approx. 10 people on each side and one on the stern. so plenty of elbow room. that lone guy on the back of the boat kept movin and quickly labelled the "poacher". and like family that moves in temporaily he quickly claimed squatter rights. and u know u just can't throw family in the street. HA Ha 
i'm just guessing but i figure most people on the boat caught somewhere between 15-20 fish. limits were not an issue because we were fishing in VA; so we caught a whole bunch more than that.
SJ, 
say hello to your litttel friend for me. the capt. charged us an additional $5 (due to low attendance) so the total was $60. well worth the cost IMHO.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Ralph,

The cutie in the shorts, must have thought to herself. He has no idea what he's doing I'll charge him $55 (LOL). Or, she needed some gas and got you for an extra $5.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

UMMMM limits could be an issue, you left out of md and came back to md. the limits of where you have to obey md and va regulations. va when fishing there and md when you leave the boat.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*There's another Big Papa...*

in Boston that i hate; any relation?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Correction*



mdram said:


> UMMMM limits could be an issue, you left out of md and came back to md. the limits of where you have to obey md and va regulations. va when fishing there and md when you leave the boat.


I ONLY CAUGHT 24. PLEASE ATTRIBUTE ERRONEOUS REPORT TO SUN/HEAT STROKE!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Ralph said:


> in Boston that i hate; any relation?


 no i live in Md out of DC, dont know no 1 from Mass.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Ralph said:


> I ONLY CAUGHT 24. PLEASE ATTRIBUTE ERRONEOUS REPORT TO SUN/HEAT STROKE!


thats why you always say limit out even when you catch more because "BIG BRO" is watchin!!!!!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

2aces,

Yes that was the fish, tastes like gator.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had fun out there. 

Im not sure if i read this right but did you keep and eat that oyster toad?:--|

And what was the deal with the lone guy being called a poacher? I didnt quite get it, was he just moving to either side of the boat crowding people when the fish bite was on or something else like keeping to many or undersized?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Yes, I did eat the tail section of the Oyster Toad. The tail is white meat, it was very good. The poacher was crowding in on occupied space. Family can crowd you and even take a worm or two. Strangers should ask premission.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

aero993 said:


> 2aces,
> 
> Yes that was the fish, tastes like gator.


Really ?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Yep..... Oyster toads are actually pretty good... Ugly but tastey.. clean em like a catfish.. cut em around the body behind the head and peel the skin back.. snap the head off and you got a corndog of the sea......


----------

